# Smoke Fluid, we all know about JT's and Lionel Premium, what about...



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

MTH's??? When I bought my Lionel ES44 last week my hobby shop tossed in a bottle of the MTH fluid. I've never used it and there really isn't much discussion about it. Thoughts??


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

In my experience, Megasteam is much better than MTH fluid. In steamers it doesn't seem to matter which one you use, but in diesels the Megasteam is considerably better.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I've bought 2 different smells from MTH and the scent is way to strong for me. It burns my eyes when I use it. I've got the christmas one which smells good but extremely harsh and the burned wood which smells horrible. I've gone back to Megasteam

I do have to say that the MTH smoke is thicker but won't use it


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

L0stS0ul said:


> I've bought 2 different smells from MTH and the scent is way to strong for me. It burns my eyes when I use it. I've got the christmas one which smells good but extremely harsh and the burned wood which smells horrible. I've gone back to Megasteam
> 
> I do have to say that the MTH smoke is thicker but won't use it


Ouch, the bottle I have is unscented...


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Over the years I think I have tried all of em. I don't see much difference but I do like Mega Steam variety of scents.

Bill


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Both myself and my train club used the MTH (unscented) fluid for years. Always liked it. Prefer it to Lionel. We run mostly MTH engines. Because of the obvious preference of forum members, I recently started using the mega steam. I think I like that one better. It's early but I think it smokes better. I wouldn't hesitate to use the MTH fluid the dealer gave you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've tried everything that comes my way, I still like MegaSteam. I don't dislike the Lionel or MTH fluids, just don't see the reason to change from what I use.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Mega Steam is good. What is even better about Mega Steam smoke fluid is its owner, Jeb. Good guy and always willing to help.

I had some questions recently about some Mega Steam fluid causing some residue (non evaporated fluid) on top of the engines that I hadn't seen with other brands. He was most kind and was able to replace the fluid I was having trouble with. You can buy with confidence with Jeb and Mega Steam. 

I've also used the MTH fluid without any issues.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I was told once that MTH smoke fluid is thicker because MTH uses two resistors instead one one. Plus it doesn't dissipate as quickly as Mega Steam. Which is fine if your in a big well ventilated room. It would be too much down in my man cave. I'm not sure about Lionel. I have some, but just for back up. I have several bottles of Mega Steam with several different scents.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

I tried a few MTH bottles and found there is always an underlying smell which I don't care for. Due to this I always turn the smoke off on all engines.

However I do have a Lionel Scout loco which I started using Essential Oil peppermint scent on the xmas layout. Smell nice without the bad underlying smell.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Since I operate my trains basically in my living room with no ventilation, I can not turn the smoke on. If I do then in short order the whole house is filled with smoke.

What they need is a smoke that is water vapor based so only the humidity would go up in the train room. Adding an air freshener to the water would be ideal for us living spaces model railroaders.

LDBennett


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I have used Lionel, MTH, Mega steam and Bart's. Still the best I like is Mega Steam. JEB always has a 8 oz. bottle of Eliminator waiting for me at YORK.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I use fog fluid. The stuff we use in our live band shows. It's not oil base, so it doesn't leave that oil CRAP all over my precious locos. And you can dilute it with distilled water if it's to heavy. Works great!!!!! And you can buy a gallon for around $20.00.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

alaska railroad... are you using this in the newer smoke units as in last 5 years of both lionel legacy and vision line engines?

how long does the smoke/fog effect last verses the other major brands of smoke fluid?

how thick is the smoke/fog vapor verses the lionel and mth as well as jt mega steam fluids? can you possibly provide a video using your fog fluid?
thanks for any information on this.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

alaska railroad said:


> I use fog fluid. The stuff we use in our live band shows. It's not oil base, so it doesn't leave that oil CRAP all over my precious locos. And you can dilute it with distilled water if it's to heavy. Works great!!!!! And you can buy a gallon for around $20.00.


How well does it work diluted? In the 40 years I have played music I never like fog machines.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

empire builder said:


> alaska railroad... are you using this in the newer smoke units as in last 5 years of both lionel legacy and vision line engines?
> 
> how long does the smoke/fog effect last verses the other major brands of smoke fluid?
> 
> ...


If I shouldn't have posted my quote hear, Im very sorry. I didn't notice this was o scale post. However incase it's fine, yes I'm using it in newer smoke units. In HO scale MTH, AND BACHMANN smoke units. I can't for some reason upload videos,but I can say I've used mega steam fluid and bachmann fluid. When I compared those to the fog fluid, it smoked for the same amount of time, and the cool part is the smoke seems more realistic. And if you want it less dense, you can dilute it. I think it lingers in the air longer too. You might get better results then I do, because I feel bachmann smoke units aren't all that great. The best thing to me is its not oil based. Hope this helps.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

DennyM said:


> How well does the work diluted? In the 40 years I have played music I never like fog machines.


Denny, I never diluted it. The more smoke the better....  I found the chauvet fog juice works best in our machines, so that's what I use in my locos. One other thing to add, i hated the oil residue all over my things in my house too. With the fog juice, I have no oil on my house hold items.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

alaska railroad said:


> Denny, I never diluted it. The more smoke the better....  I found the chauvet fog juice works best in our machines, so that's what I use in my locos. One other thing to add, i hated the oil residue all over my things in my house too. With the fog juice, I have no oil on my house hold items.


I may have to try that. My problem is I live in shopping purgatory. hwell: Almost everything I need or want is a 30 to 60 mile drive. One of these times when I am somewhere I can buy it, I will. I'm not a big fan of ordering on-line, but I will if I have to.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

okay folks I made my own fog juice found a how to on you tube but!!
all I could get was the vegetable based glycerin used 6 oz to 4 cups I think is 32 oz's of distilled water. does it need to be the pure 100% glycerin?
ran engines until smoke dwindled down added the homemade fog juice and no smoke at first seems to take awhile to create any smoke and smoke output is hardly visible!!
so wrong type of glycerin or not enough glycerin mixed with the 32 oz's of distilled water? I'm leaning towards not enough glycerin in my mixture?

so using the pre-made fog juice how long after you add fluid to smoke unit does it take for smoke unit to actually produce smoke using the fog juice?
as it takes mere seconds for the jt mega steam to start producing visible smoke.

appreciate any feed back on this


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Lionel is about to deliver their scented and non-scented premium smoke to dealers before Christmas. I am thinking of trying their hot chocolate and non-scented smoke fluid. I use Lionel premium smoke fluid in my Lionel engines because of what Lionel has said about Mega Steam. I use Mega Steam and MTH smoke fluid for my MTH locomotives.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

empire builder said:


> okay folks I made my own fog juice found a how to on you tube but!!
> all I could get was the vegetable based glycerin used 6 oz to 4 cups I think is 32 oz's of distilled water. does it need to be the pure 100% glycerin?
> ran engines until smoke dwindled down added the homemade fog juice and no smoke at first seems to take awhile to create any smoke and smoke output is hardly visible!!
> so wrong type of glycerin or not enough glycerin mixed with the 32 oz's of distilled water? I'm leaning towards not enough glycerin in my mixture?
> ...


Using the fog juice I use, witch is "chauvet " brand.it takes the same amount of time to start smoking. I will be setting up a small dc layout soon, and I will try to post a video of the fog juice working.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

kstrains said:


> I use Lionel premium smoke fluid in my Lionel engines because of what Lionel has said about Mega Steam. I use Mega Steam and MTH smoke fluid for my MTH locomotives.


No offense to Lionel, but IMO that's pure Baloney! I heard Mike Reagan trashing JT's MegaSteam in the Legacy User's Group, I was somewhat taken back.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No offense to Lionel, but IMO that's pure Baloney! I heard Mike Reagan trashing JT's MegaSteam in the Legacy User's Group, I was somewhat taken back.


Would that fall under sometimes you have to wear the corporate hat? Probably!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

kstrains said:


> Lionel is about to deliver their scented and non-scented premium smoke to dealers before Christmas. I am thinking of trying their hot chocolate and non-scented smoke fluid. I use Lionel premium smoke fluid in my Lionel engines because of what Lionel has said about Mega Steam. I use Mega Steam and MTH smoke fluid for my MTH locomotives.


I wonder how much Lionel is going to charge per bottle? I can get Mega Steam for $5 a bottle.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No offense to Lionel, but IMO that's pure Baloney! I heard Mike Reagan trashing JT's MegaSteam in the Legacy User's Group, I was somewhat taken back.


Corporate politics:smilie_daumenneg:. I have met the guy from Mega Steam and his wife. They are good people and stand behind their product. I can't remember his name.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeb is the J in JT's MegaSteam. I see him at every York, good guy. He always has a smile too, he obviously enjoys life.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

DennyM,

below is the sku# and cost on lionels website and thats for a 2 oz bottle! for 16 oz's that's a cost of $28 plus shipping usually $10 so $38 approx shipped!!

SKU: 6-37841
$6.99 


now JT Mega Steam Fluid a 16 oz bottle scented or plain last I bought was $16 each I bought 2 plus $10 ship fee so a total of $42 shipped to my door!!
basically your wallet!!

the only and I mean only difference I saw using lionels premium fluid it produces a really thick and to my eyes a pure white smoke color where the JT Mega Steam is not as thick or as white.

as to lionel saying JT Mega Steam smoke fluid will in time create smoke unit issues pure hog wash. the first lionel gs-4 legacy i bought brand new has been on jt mega steam since day one huh guess it didn't hear the lionel folk bad mouthing a good working product!!

only my 02 cents on topic


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

home made fog juice update. I bought 100% pure glycerin at cvs drug store I again tried a 32 oz mixture using just 6 oz of glycerin no smoke tried adding another 6 oz of glycerin to same 32 oz of distilled water got some light smoke.
at $7 a bottle for glycerin so a total of $14 is a flop !!
I used an eye dropper and added 3 drops of straight glycerin that gave off a better smoke volume.
so am thinking possibly 16 oz distilled water to 12 oz of glycerin and it might work then again I have my doubts.

the fog juice being used apparently has some other additives that as the original poster alaska railroad posted about but I won't bother with creating my own as $20 later and a bust I could have bought a 16 oz bottle of mega steam.

if this really works then as state of missouri's famous phrase says" show me" a video and I might believe it.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Jeb is the J in JT's MegaSteam. I see him at every York, good guy. He always has a smile too, he obviously enjoys life.


I had a nice chat with them at York. They are from Michigan originally and are very familiar with the town I live in.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

empire builder said:


> home made fog juice update. I bought 100% pure glycerin at cvs drug store I again tried a 32 oz mixture using just 6 oz of glycerin no smoke tried adding another 6 oz of glycerin to same 32 oz of distilled water got some light smoke.
> at $7 a bottle for glycerin so a total of $14 is a flop !!
> I used an eye dropper and added 3 drops of straight glycerin that gave off a better smoke volume.
> so am thinking possibly 16 oz distilled water to 12 oz of glycerin and it might work then again I have my doubts.
> ...


Keep trying maybe you'll come up with a new type of smoke fluid.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

*Fog juice*

Ok everyone. as I said, i did set up a small track layout to video the fog juice in action. Now the problem is, the forum won't allow me to uploaded my video. It's a mp-4 video. Does anyone know how I can get this video out to all of you that would like to see it? The video is definitely worth seeing. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 9daytonas (Dec 15, 2015)

alaska railroad said:


> Ok everyone. as I said, i did set up a small track layout to video the fog juice in action. Now the problem is, the forum won't allow me to uploaded my video. It's a mp-4 video. Does anyone know how I can get this video out to all of you that would like to see it? The video is definitely worth seeing.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Upload it to Youtube and then paste the link in this thread


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

9daytonas said:


> Upload it to Youtube and then paste the link in this thread


I don't have a u tube channel. I could set one up, but I wouldn't need it for anything else. I never planned on making one either. Darn.......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no direct video upload to the forum, so you'll need to host it somewhere on the web to display it here. You can also host them on PhotoBucket, though I had issues trying that. I just use YouTube, it works and solves the problem. It's free and easy to setup a Google account, that gets you a YouTube channel.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a google email account that allows me to use YouTube. Plus I use that email account when I know I'll get endless crap from from companies I had to order stuff from.


----------



## 9daytonas (Dec 15, 2015)

alaska railroad said:


> I don't have a u tube channel. I could set one up, but I wouldn't need it for anything else. I never planned on making one either. Darn.......


PM me your email. You can send me the vid in an email and I'll post it for you


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

```
<<<@[email protected]>>>
```



9daytonas said:


> PM me your email. You can send me the vid in an email and I'll post it for you


I was wondering if I could do that. But wouldn't you have to send me your email address, so I can send it to you? If so pm me yours and I will send it to you.


----------

